
What to Do If Your Boss Asks You to Break the Rules - apress
https://hbr.org/2016/01/what-to-do-if-your-boss-asks-you-to-break-the-rules
======
dvdgrdll
I would be better if it said "the law". As I see "the rules", is more like the
status quo, that often, need to be broken

